# Programador Usando MAX232 (JDM+)



## JoYcEr182 (May 18, 2009)

Buenas, aqui dejo lo que empece este año y por motivos de tiempo no pude terminar; mis amigos Javilondo y sony interesados en este tema me ofrecieron terminarlo y bueno aqui les dejo todo para que puedan hacerlo.

*Caracteristicas del programador serial JDM+*

* El microcontrolador puede ser programado en circuito, es decir, que estando montado en el circuito y teniendo acceso a los pines de programacion se puede programar el microcontrolador (Cosa que no hace el JDM ya que para generar los 5v para alimentar al microcontrolador usa una tierra o referencia virtual que la hace incompatible con la tierra o referencia de una fuente externa).

* Usa alimencion externa (ya no depende del puerto serial para su propia alimentacion), la cual es tomada del mismo circuito en el que se encuentre el microcontrolador.

* Los pines usados para la programacion son: MCLR VCC GND PGD PGC, siendo asi una programacion del tipo ICSP.

El programador asi como esta en los esquemas que adjunto funciona perfectamente, lo unico que no pude terminar de hacer fue que funcionara desde un laptop con un adaptador serial-usb y esta es la parte que precisamente seria interesante que sea verificada y corregida.

El esquema es algo parecido al JDM original, tiene mas componentes pero para una de las cosas que necesitaba en su momento (que me dejara programar con el microcontrolador montado en el circuito sin tener que estar sacandolo y metiendolo de su base para ir a otra donde estaba el JDM original) me funciono muy bien. La idea principal de todo este proyecto era eliminar por completo la dependencia del programador al puerto serial, me refiero concretamente a la obtensión del voltaje Vpp (que es segun los datasheet es mayor a 12v) lo cual lo hacia que no se pudiese trabajar directamente con un laptop (los cables convertidores serial-usb generan tensiones entre -6V y 6V, insuficiente para generar el Vpp) y tambien que fuese un programador 100% ICSP (lo cual en el JDM no era del todo cierto).

Creo que esas son las caracteristicas del programador JDM+ cualquier cosa que me vaya acordando que no este escrito lo ire corrigiendo en este mismo post. Cualquier duda me preguntan.

Los esquemas y el circuito impreso estan hechos con el ExpressPCB (solo disponible para windows    )
Si pido por favor algo al o a los que quieran terminar el proyecto y es que mantengamos en proyecto bajo este mismo programa (es realmente muy sencillo de utilizar y da mejores resultados que otros programas similares que he probado) y tambien que no olviden donde empezo este proyecto (Venezuela) y quien lo inicio (Jose Hernandez) los que ayuden y terminen a hacer el proyecto tambien tendran su credito, espero que esto no sea mucho pedir, el trabajo que inverti en el y el tiempo no tienen precio, pero el reconocimiento (no monetariamente, es solo saisfaccion personal) para mi es suficiente. Tambien mantengamos el proyecto aqui en este foro y cuando lo tengamos listo nos ponemos de acuerdo y hacemos alguna documentacion del programador para hacer algo mas formal y poder distribuirlo en todas partes.
Tambien tratemos de usar componentes que sean de muy facil acceso y de momento nada de componentes superciales, en mi pais es muy dificil trabajar con electronica superficial, ya que los componentes no se consiguen y la unica forma de tenerlos es comprandolos en otros paises y para colmo de males tenemos control cambiario y solo tenemos un cupo anual de 400$ y de verdad es realmente dificil tener acceso a los componentes, otra idea es que el programador se mantenga en un bajo costo para que cualquier persona lo pueda hacer sin problemas.

Espero les guste y bueno es lo que me alcanzo el tiempo para hacer.

ATTE Jose Hernandez.

PD: Cualquier duda o lo que sea, avances o información, haganmela saber.

Fotos del prototipo:


----------



## pic-man (May 18, 2009)

Está muy interesante este programador, pero me queda la duda de para que se usa el MAX232. Dices que se usa la alimentación del circuito del pic que se va a programar, pero si esa alimentación es 5V como consigues obtener el nivel VPP? Para eso se usa el MAX232?

Aún no he podido ver el esquemático ya que no tengo ExpressPCB, vere si lo consigo mas tarde para ver el circuito.

Y como dije, está muy interesante este programador.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 18, 2009)

Hola pic-man el programa lo consigues en http://www.expresspcb.com/ExpressPCBBin/ExpressPCBSetup.exe (estaba en el primer post  ) y si efectivamente uso el max232 para obtener el voltaje Vpp haciendo unas conexiones entre ciertos pines y colocando un condensador, eso lo puedes ver en el esquema, tambien del max232 sale la señal de reloj para la programacion ICSP, la idea fundamental es que el circuito lo revisen y comenten que mejoras se le pueden hacer y tambien las dudas que se tengan que sean aclaradas.

Saludos.


----------



## sony (May 18, 2009)

ok jose bueno voy a conseguir todos los componentes y te digo como me fue se ve muy interesante el proyecto gracias.
 saludos


----------



## Javilondo (May 19, 2009)

El programador lo podemos hacer compatible con usb utilizando un circuito integrado de la serie FT232xx de la casa FTDI o un TUSB3410 de Texas instruments. Estos chips son un interfaz USB/RS-232. Funcionan como si el PC tuviera un puerto serie RS232 aparte, aunque en realidad es un puerto virtual que canaliza el tráfico de información a través del puerto usb, comunicándose directamente con el interfaz que readapta el protocolo a RS232 con niveles ttl (por lo que ya no es necesario utilizar el MAX232).
Para que funcione en la PC, sólo es necesario instalar el driver del puerto virtual y listo, el software programador (como IC-Prog) no notará la diferencia entre un puerto físico y uno virtual, siendo así el cambio transparente. 
Con esta mejora podemos utilizar el programador en laptops, amplificadorando así el rango de usuarios.


IC's FT232xx:
FT232BM – Características
FT232BM - Ejemplo de diagrama

FT232BM – Datasheet
FT232BM - Guía de diseñadores
FT232RL – Características
FT232Rx – Datasheet

IC TUSB3410:
TUSB3410 - Datasheet
TUSB3410 - Ejemplo de diagrama


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 19, 2009)

Hola Javilondo, el max232 es el que genera el voltaje Vpp con ese FT232 no se puede, se tendria entonces que buscar algun circuito que nos de el voltaje Vpp, algo que a mi no me gusta usar son los inductores... y es lo que he visto por ahi que usan para generar Vpp en otros programadores, si consiguen algo que sirva sin usar inductores podemos hacer algo bueno .

Los inductores por lo general introducen un poco de ruido a los sistemas donde estan... no los he usado y no se si existan filtros que reduzcan o eliminen esas interferencias... si alguien sabe algo seria bueno que nos dijera y asi probar variantes... Javilondo es mucho mas comodo trabajar en modo USB como comentas, entonces tendriamos que solo resolver el detalle de generar Vpp.

Yo tengo unos esquemas de como conectar los FT232XX y solo usa pocos componentes extras, son realmente sencillos de usar.


----------



## Quique (May 19, 2009)

Hola JoYcEr182 !
Es justo lo que estaba buscando! Un programador por puerto serie con fuente externa! Que ídolo!
Bueno, después de los alagos, y las gracias! va una pregunta: ya que el programador no tiene zócalo... cómo debo conectarle al PIC (en mi caso un PIC12F675) los pines del conector para ICSP. Mi intención es, a partir de este programador, hacer uno con zócalo... nada más porque estoy acostumbrado a trabajar así (sacar el micro para programar y volver a colocarlo en su circuito después), que con Programación en Circuito...

De nuevo, Muchas Gracias!


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 20, 2009)

Los programadores con zocalo no me gustan por que los microcontroladores tienen las patas muy debiles y sacarlos y meterlos a cada rato hace que se debiliten aun mas hasta el punto de romperse, lo ideal para este tipo de programador es usarlo en un banco de pruebas (protoboard) o incluso en el mismo circuito colocando los pines de programacion disponibles para el programador.

Los pines que se usan para realizar la programacion son: MCLR - VCC - GND - PGD - PGC en ese mismo orden como se ve en el esquema y en el PCB.


----------



## Quique (May 20, 2009)

Ok! Pero esos pines, en el momento de programar, deben estar separados del resto del circuito donde esta colocado el PIC, no? O sea debo tener la forma de separar el PIC del circuito donde lo estoy usando para programarlo... verdad?
Gracias


----------



## Javilondo (May 20, 2009)

*JoYcEr182*
Como se puede apreciar en el esquemático de tu programador, tu sacaste el Vpp del oscilador del MAX-232 con un arreglo de diodos y capacitores, no es así. Pues me basé en tu circuito para implementar dos elevadores de voltaje de 5 -> 14.6,  basados en osciladores. Lo mejor de todo es que no requerimos de inductores que introducen ruido al circuito.
Se pueden usar en el programador JDM+ versión USB con los chips que les comentaba, pero debemos hacer uso de un circuito oscilador, puede ser el clásico 555.
Tales circuitos fueron simulados con ISIS de Proteus.
A continuación les dejo el archivo de ISIS para que lo simulen en casa con Proteus o con MPLAB VSM, también están las imágenes de las capturas de pantalla del Proteus.


----------



## Javilondo (May 21, 2009)

Para los que necesiten programar con zócalos y no quieran que se dañen las patitas de los chips, les dejo los archivos de una tarjeta de expansión ICSP que armé anoche, está basada en el Programador PIC Pablin II
Necesita que la fuente de Vcc y Vpp ya vengan desde el programador ICSP por lo tanto por el momento no es compatible con el programador de JoYcEr182, pero podemos hacer una modificación a su diseño para que saque 5V del puerto RS232 o USB
para elevar el voltaje  necesario a Vpp (13.5V) podemos hacer uso de un oscilador y uno de los circuitos que les comenté en mi anterior post.
Está diseñada para ser usada con una sola base ZIF (Fuerza de inserción nula) de 40 pines que facilita la inserción/extracción de los chips donde se pueden empalmar con encapsulados más pequeños.
Está diseñada para programar:
 - PICs de 40 pines.
 - PICs de 28 pines.
 - PICs de 18 pines.
 - PICs de 8 pines.
 - Memorias 24Cxxx.
La selección de los chips a grabar se lleva a cabo mediante dos jumpers.

A continuación está el archivo en ExpressPCB y sus respectivos PDFs para las pistas y serigrafía.


----------



## Javilondo (May 21, 2009)

Hasta ahora yo solo he trabajado con la teoría y simulación, no he realizado físicamente ningún circuito, por lo mismo no he podido avanzar más, pero espero conseguir los materiales esta semana para realizar las prácticas necesarias.
Cuando tenga los resultados los postearé para que opinen si hay errores o posibles mejoras. 

Saludos.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 21, 2009)

Javilondo buen trabajo, ese arreglo con el 555 no lo habia visto jejeje y funciona bien, asi si se puede trabajar con el FT232 para hacerlo usb. En el PCB que muestras veo que tienes un detalle en la parte de la recepcion de los pines entre tu tarjeta de expansion ICSP y el programador y es que los pines PGD y PGC estan invertidos (no se si era a esto a lo que te referias que no es compatible con el programador que aqui les deje) PGD es el 4to Pin y PGC es el 5to Pin, en tu diseño estan volteados. Que muy bien diseñado ese PCB tuyo. Gracias por compartirlo.

Otra cosa, tratemos de usar pocos componentes para que no sea tan grande el circuito final, me gusta mas el triplicador de voltaje que colocaste de primero que no tiene muchos componentes, ¿habra alguna forma de ir reduciendolos y que funcione igual? Espero no sea mucho pedir.

Saludos.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 21, 2009)

Quique dijo:
			
		

> Ok! Pero esos pines, en el momento de programar, deben estar separados del resto del circuito donde esta colocado el PIC, no? O sea debo tener la forma de separar el PIC del circuito donde lo estoy usando para programarlo... verdad?
> Gracias



Me refiero a que en tu circuito (cuando estes haciendo el circuito impreso o estando en el protoboard) deja la posibilidad de tener acceso a los pines que te mencione antes y con eso vas a poder prgramar el microcontrolador. Por ejemplo, yo cuando diseño mis PCB dejo acceso a esos pines mediante espadines a los cuales conecto el programador y listo. No tengo fotos ahorita para mostrar... espero que entiendas, si no dime y busco algo que veas para que quede claro a lo que me refiero.

Saludos.


----------



## Javilondo (May 21, 2009)

En internet al buscar circuitos de aislamiento, uno de los más comunes de encontrar es:





pero para programadores como el de JoYcEr182 que toman la alimentación del mismo circuito del PIC, habría problemas porque el voltaje de Vpp se drenaría a través de la resistencia hasta el Vcc y tendríamos así al rededor de 13.5V en ésa línea. 
Para resolver esto, hice un cambio al circuito de aislamiento, consiste en colocar otro diodo en la fuente de alimentación del circuito, compartiendo el ánodo con el otro diodo y conectando su cátodo en la línea de alimentación del PIC, también he separado la resistencia de la línea de alimentación del PIC, que ahora solo toca al diodo y a la línea Vpp/MCLR del PIC. De esta manera es compatible con los dos tipos de programadores (los que utilizan la alimentación del circuito del PIC y los que tienen alimentación propia). 
Como dicen, una imagen vale más que mil palabras por eso les dejo a continuación el circuito de aislamiento ICSP modificado:


----------



## Javilondo (May 21, 2009)

JoYcEr182 dijo:
			
		

> En el PCB que muestras veo que tienes un detalle en la parte de la recepcion de los pines entre tu tarjeta de expansion ICSP y el programador y es que los pines PGD y PGC estan invertidos (no se si era a esto a lo que te referias que no es compatible con el programador que aqui les deje) PGD es el 4to Pin y PGC es el 5to Pin, en tu diseño estan volteados.


Respecto a eso, las líneas de PGD y PGC sólo están invertidas en la conexión al programador ICSP, esto lo hice por practicidad para que la línea de PGC me quedara justo a un lado de la resistencia del led para así extraer la señal de reloj que indica que se está programando el PIC, pero aún así no hay problemas de conexión internos, sólo bastaría con fijarse que cada línea valla conectada a su par respectivo sin hacer uso de la posición de los pines (no todos los programadores ICSP tienen el mismo orden de pines).
Para los que quieran mantener la relación de pines con el programador JDM+ de JoYcEr182 les dejo un adjunto con el archivo.pcb modificado y también sus respectivos PDFs.



			
				Javilondo dijo:
			
		

> Necesita que la fuente de Vcc y Vpp ya vengan desde el programador ICSP por lo tanto por el momento no es compatible con el programador de JoYcEr182


Al decir que la tarjeta de expansión no es compatible con el programador de JoYcEr182, me refiero a que éste se alimenta del voltaje del circuito del PIC, pero como la tarjeta de expansión no tiene voltaje propio, sino que lo saca del programador, al conectarla al programador de JoYcEr182 o cualquier otro programador que requiera alimentación del circuito del chip a grabar, ni la tarjeta de expansión, ni el programador conectado tendrían fuente de poder, esto los hace incompatibles. 
No se si me di a entender, si no es así, pueden preguntarme.


----------



## Quique (May 21, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Yo armé el programador JMD+ de JoYcEr182 e hice un pequeño circuito para programar un PIC12F675 que quiero usar, pero no pude programar el microcontrolador...  Uso el Ic-Prog, lo configuré como que iba a usar un JMD'y le invertí la señal del clock, como leí en otro post que había que hacer..., todo. El programa hace todos los pasos como si estuviera programando, pero cuando termina la verificación, tira un cartel que dice algo así como error en la posición 000h...
Podría alguno de ustedes poner en este foro las configuraciones apropiadas del IC-Prog para usar este programador?
Cómo ya dige antes, mi intención no es programar el PIC en el circuito a usar, así que para poder usar este programador usé una placa experimental y monté un zocalito con las señales del programador. Acá les dejo el esquema que use para la conexión, por si es que me mandé alguna macana...
Desde ya, muchas gracias por cualquier información que me puedan dar.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 21, 2009)

Quique, ese esquema de conexion es el correcto para programar con el JDM+, ese error es comun en el ic-prog... estoy cansado de verlo, prueba con esto, si tienes windows xp haz click en ajustes - ajustes de hardware - selecciona windows api, verifica que el puerto com es el adecuado y en retardo i/o colocalo en 5, entra ahora en ajustes - opciones - miscelanea verifica que este seleccionado el driver para windows xp ahora en la pestaña programacion verifica que este unicamente marcada la opcion de verificar despues de la programacion, esa es la configuracion que uso y funciona perfecto. Cualquier cosa avisalo y vemos como solucionamos 

Saludos.


----------



## Quique (May 22, 2009)

Ok! Gracias JoYcEr182, voy a configurarlo así como decís y te aviso que pasó 

Una pregunta para Javilondo: cómo se puede adaptar la extensión que le hiciste la JDM+ para que tenga su propia fuente?, porque según entiendo, el JDM+ usa la fuente del circuito donde se encuentra el micro... Lo preparo como para que quede como en el esquema que usé yo (#17)?

Gracias a todos, y nos vemos.


----------



## Tomasito (May 22, 2009)

*JoYcEr182:* ¿Podrías poner una imágen del circuito y el PCB, en vez de los archivos para ExpressPCB? Uso Linux y no tengo este programa. Me gustaría ver el circuito para poder hacer el circuito y el PCB en Eagle (Que es multiplataforma y somos varios en el foro los que lo usamos).



Salu2!


----------



## Javilondo (May 22, 2009)

*Quique:* Tienes toda la razón. La manera correcta de conectar la la expansión ICSP al programador JDM+ es con el circuito que mostraste en el mensaje #17. 





Se tiene que poner una fuente de 5V en paralelo con los pines VDD(+) y VSS(-). 

;---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
También me tomé la libertad de publicar el pcb en formato .pdf del JDM+ de JoYcEr182 para los usuarios de liux y otras plataformas como menciona DriX. Espero no ser muy entrometido con esto, puesto que la petición de DriX era dirigida para JoYcEr182  .  
Los archivos se encuentran comprimidos en .zip y en .rar.


----------



## Tomasito (May 23, 2009)

*Javilondo:* Gracias por subir el PCB, pero más que nada me interesa el circuito. El PCB lo hago en unos minutos a partir del circuito, pero levantar el circuito a partir del PCB lleva mucho más tiempo


----------



## Javilondo (May 23, 2009)

oops, debí pensarlo ántes.
En ese caso, aquí está el diagrama en pdf.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 23, 2009)

También me tomé la libertad de publicar el pcb en formato .pdf del JDM+ de JoYcEr182 para los usuarios de liux y otras plataformas como menciona DriX. Espero no ser muy entrometido con esto, puesto que la petición de DriX era dirigida para JoYcEr182  .  
Los archivos se encuentran comprimidos en .zip y en .rar.[/quote]

Hola jailondo, gracias por respoder tu, no te preocupes estamos para ayudarnos entre todos, abra momentos en los que no pueda responder con rapidez, si algien sabe responde y sin problemas.

¿que has hecho con lo de obtener el vpp con el 555? ¿pudiste hacerlo con menos componentes?

Saludos.


----------



## vlachocorrea (May 23, 2009)

Hola
La tarjeta de expansion JML-ICSP EXP.zip (version Modificada) publicada por Javilondo, servira para colocarsela a un PICKIT2 ? 
y como funciona la programacion de la misma?
Gracias.


----------



## Javilondo (May 23, 2009)

JoYcEr182 dijo:
			
		

> ¿que has hecho con lo de obtener el vpp con el 555? ¿pudiste hacerlo con menos componentes?


No he tenido oportunidad por que esta semana estuve en periodo de exámenes y no alcancé a conseguir los componentes pero me comprometo a realizar las pruebas en cuanto pueda y publicar los resultados lo más rápido posible.

En cuanto a lo que dice *vlachocorrea*, no veo ningún inconveniente para programar los PICs con el PICKIT2 a través de la JML-ICSP EXP, pero no creo que pueda programar memorias 24Cxxx, ya que tal serie no se encuentra en la lista de dispositivos a programar de MPLab, que es el software del PICKIT2. Pero en tal caso se puede programar cualquier micro para que este a su vez, programe dicha memoria.


----------



## Tomasito (May 23, 2009)

Es solo una sugerencia que hago al aire, ya que la verdad no tengo mucha experiencia con esto, pero..

No podrían tomar la señal de clock del rs232 y mediante dobladores de tensión y un zener llegar a 13vcc? Así se ahorrarían el 555...


----------



## Javilondo (May 23, 2009)

Para programar con la JML-ICSP EXP sólo tienes que posicionar los jumpers en el lugar correcto según el PIC a programar, dejé las indicaciones de uso en formato html dentro del archivo comprimido.


----------



## Javilondo (May 23, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Es solo una sugerencia que hago al aire, ya que la verdad no tengo mucha experiencia con esto, pero.
> 
> No podrían tomar la señal de clock del rs232 y mediante dobladores de tensión y un zener llegar a 13vcc? Así se ahorrarían el 555...


Podría ser, pero creo que el PIC ya tiene que estar en modo de programación para el momento en que entre la señal de reloj, es decir, la tensión Vpp tiene que estar presente justo antes de recibir las instrucciones de programación, aunque no lo puedo asegurar, jeje, tendremos que ver lo que opina el autor del JDM+.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 26, 2009)

Javilondo estas en lo correcto, para recibir señales de reloj, el microcontrolador previamente debio ser alimentado con Vpp para entrar en modo de programacion. De la forma que nos comenta Drix lamentablemente no se puede implementar, necesariamente debe estar primero la tension Vpp.

Personalmente me gusta la idea de javilondo de sacar los 13v con el 555, hay que verificar si se puede hacer la misma funcion pero con menos componentes. Esperemos a que se realice la prueba.

Saludos.


----------



## Quique (May 28, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Quiero dar las gracias a uds. porque con este programador pude lograr programar el PIC desde mi notebook! 
En cuanto pueda voy a subir un esquemático y su correspondiente PCB de la modificación que estoy usando yo, porque no uso la ICSP, sino que programo el micro en el mismo programador...
De nuevo, muchas gracias!


----------



## Tomasito (May 28, 2009)

JoYcEr182 dijo:
			
		

> Javilondo estas en lo correcto, para recibir señales de reloj, el microcontrolador previamente debio ser alimentado con Vpp para entrar en modo de programacion. De la forma que nos comenta Drix lamentablemente no se puede implementar, necesariamente debe estar primero la tension Vpp.
> 
> Personalmente me gusta la idea de javilondo de sacar los 13v con el 555, hay que verificar si se puede hacer la misma funcion pero con menos componentes. Esperemos a que se realice la prueba.
> 
> Saludos.



Tal vez se pueda usar un transistor unijuntura como oscilador de relajación y con un multiplicador de voltaje y un zener conseguir los 13v, pero me parece que requeriría aún más componentes/espacio/costo que un 555.


PD: Otra opción, si lo consiguen, es el TPS61040, es un conversor DC-DC smd muy chico que puede servir.


----------



## Javilondo (Jun 17, 2009)

Amigos, pronto estaré con ustedes, ahora no puedo porque estoy muy perionado con el final de semestre de mi escuela, me tienen en jaque con los exámenes y no me da tiempo para comer ni dormir, pero en una semana más los acompañaré con este hilo que se ve un poco abandonado. Tenemos que continuar con este proyecto hasta convertitlo en algo funcional.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 17, 2009)

hola colegas me consegui el progrmador jmd de la imagen y no consigo el cable pero consegui las fichas por lo tanto lo pienso armar yo pero tengo un incoveniente no se el pinout que utiliza el programador alguien tiene idea? espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Javilondo (Jun 19, 2009)

Te refieres al pinout del puerto serial o al de la base de inserción?


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 19, 2009)

no el del cable. que tipo es? el que es pin1 a pin1 y haci hasta el pin 9?


----------



## Javilondo (Jun 19, 2009)

Lo que te entendí es que quieres saber la configuración del cable del conector.
El conector se llama DB-9.
La configuración de los pines la puedes ver aquí o aquí.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 19, 2009)

gracias javi un abrazao


----------



## Javilondo (Jul 3, 2009)

Qué hay de nuevo amigos!

Yo les cuento que hoy, después de un mes de espera me llegó desde Malasia hasta la puerta de mi casa un sample de Texas Instruments, se trata del chip *TUSB3410* que les mencioné en el mensaje #5 de éste tema.

El TUSB3410 es un convertidor de RS232 a USB el cual puede ser utilizado para transformar el programador JDM+ en JDM+USB el chip es muy pequeño, está encapsulado en el formato 32-LQFP, he aquí una imagen:




TUSB3410 (izquierda) junto al USBN9603 (derecha).



			
				JoYcEr182 dijo:
			
		

> Tambien tratemos de usar componentes que sean de muy facil acceso y de momento nada de componentes superciales, en mi pais es muy dificil trabajar con electronica superficial, ya que los componentes no se consiguen y la unica forma de tenerlos es comprandolos en otros paises y para colmo de males tenemos control cambiario y solo tenemos un cupo anual de 400$ y de verdad es realmente dificil tener acceso a los componentes, otra idea es que el programador se mantenga en un bajo costo para que cualquier persona lo pueda hacer sin problemas.


Como pueden observar, es un componente SMD, ya se que *JoYcEr182* desde un principio especificó que prefería no utilizar componentes superficiales, ya que él lo vió por el factor costo/disponibilidad, pero eso puede ser superado según la manera en que lo consigan, por ejemplo a mi no me costó mas que media hora registrarme en Texas Instrumens y encargarlo en el apartado de Samples mas un mes de espera para que me llegase a mi puerta.

En verdad creo que realizar el proyecto con este integrado es muy factible, de hecho, es usado en algunas versiones del programador de pics GTP-USB.

Estaré haciendo pruebas y después les digo.


----------



## negroman (May 28, 2010)

En que quedo este proyecto?? Me gustaria saber si lo terminaron y con que resultados. Saludos...


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 5, 2010)

Javilondo dijo:


> Qué hay de nuevo amigos!
> 
> Yo les cuento que hoy, después de un mes de espera me llegó desde Malasia hasta la puerta de mi casa un sample de Texas Instruments, se trata del chip *TUSB3410* que les mencioné en el mensaje #5 de éste tema.
> 
> ...



Hola Javilondo...

quisiera saber si continuaste con el proyecto, me parecce muy interesente lo del tusb3410 de texas, tambien tengo un par y quisiera saber si pudiste resalizar la comunicacion.....

buenos tus aportes


----------



## Javilondo (Jun 6, 2010)

Aun no he podido concluir el experimento.
Pido una disculpa a los que están siguiendo este hilo y a la vez agradecerles por seguir pendientes de el, se que no están satisfechos por ver un proyecto inconcluso y la verdad es que yo tampoco estoy satisfecho con el tiempo que puedo destinarle a mis proyectos. No he podido continuar con este ni con otros proyectos, debido a causas de fuerza mayor, en mi vida di un giro de 180º del que ya voy saliendo. Espero poder tener  pronto los resultados de los experimentos que he dejado pendientes.
Saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 12, 2010)

seria interesante, estoy tambn trabajando fuertemente con estos dispositivos y espero q lleguen mas foristas y aporten, y entre todos logremos desarrollar buenos proyectos,,, animos y exitos


----------



## negroman (Jun 12, 2010)

Estoy dispuesto a continuar con este proyecto, acabo de recibir unos ft232rl en unos dias voy a hacer algunas pruebas con ellos. Estamos en contacto. Saludos


----------



## chokorol (Jun 12, 2010)

por k no usas un max233 y ya no utilizas tanto capacitor??


----------



## negroman (Jun 13, 2010)

La idea es hacer un programador USB de bajo costo, sin necesidad de programar un PIC 18F2550 ya que estos integrados (ft232rl y tusb3410) te generan un puerto COM virtual a partir del puerto USB.


----------



## chokorol (Jun 13, 2010)

si pero el precio del ft232 e mas caro quecompres el cable ya echo el cable ya echo te cuesta 160 pesos y el integrado sale en192 pesos

de echo si analisas bien la propuesta k te hice nunca fue k cambiaras el proyecto simplemente k cambiaras el 232 por el 233 y te ahorras mucha circuiteria


----------



## negroman (Jun 14, 2010)

Esta bien lo que decis, pero el tema radica en un programador USB, no uno serie, para poder utilizarlo en maquinas que no dispongan de puerto COM.
Aca en Uruguay el ft232rl lo conseguia a U$S 30, en ebay compre 10 a U$S 42 puestos en Montevideo con costos de envio incluidos, y me demoraron 1 semana. Hay que buscarle la vuelta a la cosa.....Saludos.


----------



## gdtxz (Dic 13, 2011)

que tal, quisiera saber si el proyecto sigue en pie, y saber si alguien tiene algun footprint para adaptar el TUSB3410VF (empaquetado LQFP32) a uno tipo DIP32 ya que se me dificulta hacer eso en Ares Proteus. saludos!


----------

